
Ask HN: How would you monetize a curated newsletter list of 1K subscribers? - dhruvkar
Assume the content is not driving traffic to the website. It&#x27;s purely curation. What creative ways would you use to monetize a list like this?
======
kureikain
I have the same questions and haven't been able to found a solution yet.

It's too low to run a advertisement. I fee like job posting or ebook link or
maybe affiliate links prolly earn more than adversiment. But I haven't done it
yet.

I think at this stage, we should focus on keeping the cost of infrastructure
low(use free-tie of mailchimp), static html to avoid high server fee.

With the low cost, we can put energy into increase subsrribers and engagement
rate.

\---

[My news letter] [https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link)

~~~
dhruvkar
I agree... not enough subscribers. recently read that hackernewsletter [0] has
close to 50K subscribers and charges a flat $850-1K per edition.

0: [http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/)

------
kehers
upstart.me? (Never tried it myself though)

~~~
dhruvkar
submitted mine a couple weeks ago, but it isn't up yet.

checked with their team, and they say they get a ton of submissions every
week, and they curate them thoroughly.

